# Navigating Airport Security with an Insulin Pump and/or Sensor



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2012)

New technologies are constantly being developed for diabetes management. It is impossible to know in advance all of the possible ramifications relating to patient care and safety. A recent report1 and editorial2 raised concern about the effects of pressure changes during air travel on insulin delivery from an insulin pump. A similar situation may exist with current airport safety screening and insulin pumps and continuous glucose monitoring (CGM) devices. There is a potential for problems, and people need to be made aware of currently recommended practices. With all of the changes a person makes with airplane travel (including food intake, stress, and exercise), along with the potential for technological difficulties, more frequent self-monitoring of blood glucose levels remains highly recommended.

http://online.liebertpub.com/doi/full/10.1089/dia.2012.0220


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Interesting Alan, However I haven't faced any problems with flying long haul or short haul. The main thing is to test regularly, I found flying hasn't affected my insulin delivery but I have found that a 200% TBR works for me based on inactivity.....takes time and practice to discover what TBR is right for oneself.


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 25, 2012)

I find I always test more when I fly longhaul - between the inactivity and the timezone changes it helps me keep an eye on what's going on. So any issues would be spotted early and dealt with.


----------

